# [Fotos/Videos] Lapierre in Action!



## mkernbach (3. Oktober 2009)

Zeigt eure Lapierre's in Action!

Aus dem Sammelthread:

42Hz:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6179933&postcount=3678

matziie:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6278628&postcount=4308
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6291357&postcount=4357

Richi2511:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6280368&postcount=4329

maxxmaxx:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6294428&postcount=4363

Cubereaction:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6356407&postcount=4664

MiLi:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6394323&postcount=4804

Bikedude001:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6394468&postcount=4807


----------



## clausi87 (4. Oktober 2009)

und was von mir....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (4. Oktober 2009)

abo


----------



## lugggas (4. Oktober 2009)

schön


----------



## mkernbach (4. Oktober 2009)

Können nur Leute sehen die im VZ angemeldet sind..


----------



## lugggas (4. Oktober 2009)

na dann bringts das ändern  morgen ja mal richtig


----------



## maxxmaxx (5. Oktober 2009)

Manche kennen es schon, manche vllt. noch nicht, hatte es schonmal gepostet, aber was solls....
Auf demZweite Video bin ich leider nur um Hintergrund zu sehen und die Kamera wird gerade gestoppt als ich den Drop machen, naja was solls, iwie gehört es auch hier rein.

Bilder befinden sich am Ende im Ovifat Video...

Gruß Max


----------



## JENSeits (5. Oktober 2009)

pics sehen teilweise nach thale aus ?!


----------



## Richi2511 (5. Oktober 2009)




----------



## JENSeits (5. Oktober 2009)

schöne bilder mit sch**** aufm vorletztem .. klo zuweit weg?


----------



## Richi2511 (5. Oktober 2009)

Habe mir lange überlegt dieses Bild reinzustellen. Dachte aber es findet sich hier bestimmt kein Primitivling der daran was auszusetzen hat 

*Dreckig muss er sein der KERLE!!!! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (5. Oktober 2009)

da gibts ncihts zu bemängeln .. versuche nur grade meine auf "primitiv" stehende laune aufzubessern 

da kam das ganz recht .. meisnte wies bei mir imemr aussieht .. wer nie dreckig is macht was falsch!


----------



## clausi87 (5. Oktober 2009)

@jenseits
sieht nich nur nach thale aus die letzten drei sind thale die ersten vom rdc in steinach sies jahr


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Oktober 2009)

wo entstand denn das Video ?
Sieht nach sehr geilen Jump Line aus ...


----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi Sektenbrüder 

evlt is das heir für euch interessant .. haben das OWL Forum bekommen und von ecuh sind ja auch viele aus der Umgebung  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=210

sry für "Spam"
LG Jens


----------



## maxxmaxx (19. Oktober 2009)




----------



## RS-68 (20. Oktober 2009)

Top Bilder, top Strecke, top Bike 

Is das dein Hometrail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (20. Oktober 2009)

Jops, ist einer meiner Hometrails 

Edit: Bei dieser Gelegenheit, möchte ich mich nochmal bei Lit für die Fotos bedanken.


----------



## Bikedude001 (20. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Bikedude001 (20. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Levty (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab noch was von diesem WE:


----------



## hopfer (22. Oktober 2009)

ist das mal geil!


----------



## JENSeits (22. Oktober 2009)

das is echt hammer


----------



## runterwetzer (31. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal zwei Froschhopser, wie es sich gehoert, am Tiergarten in Nuernberg:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3339

Salute

runterwetzer


----------



## lugggas (31. Oktober 2009)

den zweiten kenn ich, aber wo ist denn der erste??


----------



## Levty (1. November 2009)

Hab noch was von 2000m +





Foto: [FW]FLO


----------



## runterwetzer (1. November 2009)

lugggas schrieb:


> den zweiten kenn ich, aber wo ist denn der erste??


Das laesst sich leider kaum beschreiben. Am besten wir treffen uns bei Gelegenheit mal vor Ort. 

Salute

runterwetzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (1. November 2009)

Hab ja seit gut zwei Wochen ein Spicy und bei meinem dritten Besuch in Willingen mich mal von Max filmen lassen.

Nix wildes und auch noch viel zu langsam...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t23GUE4sTNY"]YouTube - Willingen Freeride 24.10.2009[/ame]



...währ ich schneller gefahren währ Max ja auch nicht hinterher gekommen 


LG
Matthias


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. November 2009)

Nächstes mal häng ich mich dran und schiebe ein bischen! Es sei denn Eikor kommt mit. Der schiebt uns dann alle...zusammen mit der fliegenden Gefahr Lars...


----------



## Schaaf (1. November 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...währ ich schneller gefahren währ Max ja auch nicht hinterher gekommen
> 
> LG
> Matthias



Das testen wir das nächste mal. Ich hab ja noch unten an der Strecke gewartet um dir tschüss zu sagen aber du kamst als nicht...ob da mehr heisse Luft ist? 

Auf nem Foto auch mal deinen Körper gesehen, nicht schlecht


----------



## Sumsemann (1. November 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Das testen wir das nächste mal. Ich hab ja noch unten an der Strecke gewartet um dir tschüss zu sagen aber du kamst als nicht...ob da mehr heisse Luft ist?



Hatten uns noch ne zeitlang an der dritten Northshore (schreibt man das so?) aufgehalten. Bin die 4 mal gefahren und hab noch versucht Max zu ermutigen... Des weiteren hatten wir noch ein wenig "Erste Hilfe" einem gestürzten Biker geleistet. Der war ein paar Meter höher gestürzt und hatte wegen seines CC Helmes ordentlich Dreck gefressen!

LG
Matthias


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. November 2009)




----------



## Levty (7. November 2009)

Schönes Bild.
Wie ist der neue Schwalbe denn bergauf so? Rollwiderstand wie bei einem Maxxis Minion?


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. November 2009)

Den Maxxis bin ich noch nicht gefahren.
Der Rollwiederstand vom W.Will ist auf jeden Fall deutlich geringer als der von Muddy Mary und etwas besser als Big Betty. Etwa vergleichbar mit dem F.Albert, jedoch deutlich bessere Seiteführung. 
Finde das ein echt gelungenes Gummi. 
Gewicht geht auch in Ordnung, in der Freeride Versision 2,35 3NC 960g (Gewogen, auf der Verpackung steht glaube ich 850).


----------



## Schaaf (8. November 2009)

Wenn du schon Bergauf fragst fährst du wohl Enduro oder Freeride. Ich sag, kauf dir den Ardent. Ob nun Falt oder Draht besser ist weiss ich nicht. Eigentlich sollte der Pannenschutz bei Falt noch besser sein, wird aber immer wieder bestritten. Ich fahre den fürs FR/DH und hatte noch nie Probleme. Vielleicht kommen sie noch.


----------



## Levty (8. November 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte der Pannenschutz bei Falt noch besser sein, wird aber immer wieder bestritten.


Wieso sollte sowas bestritten werden? Es stimmt einfach nicht!

Aber egal, den WWill schau ich mir mal die Saison an, Profil sieht interessant aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (9. November 2009)

Siehst du?


----------



## MiLi (16. November 2009)

aktion im herbst 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zoe1PpE9UA"]YouTube- Jesenski Frirajd[/ame]


----------



## Sumsemann (16. November 2009)




----------



## maxxmaxx (16. November 2009)

1:20  <------ genau das trainiere ich zur Zeit, allerdings bin ich weniger erfolgreich.

Dicken Respekt


----------



## hopfer (16. November 2009)

Den Manuel bekomme ich mit dem Frosch auch irgendwie nicht gebacken mit meinem Torque ging es und mit dem Dirt so wie so aber beim Frosch verzweifle ich.


----------



## Bikedude001 (16. November 2009)

MiLi schrieb:


> aktion im herbst
> 
> YouTube- Jesenski Frirajd


 

Nice!
Warst so schnell, dass man dein Rad nicht erkennen konnte.
Schöner manual am Schluss !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiLi (16. November 2009)

danke fur kommentare 

fruher hatte ich Ghost Northshore 2006. es war leichter manual mit NS als mit Froggy zu fahren. aber Froggy ist besser in fast jeder situation


----------



## Schaaf (16. November 2009)

in der erste Kurve war's mir irgendwie schon klar das es dich zerlegt


----------



## Levty (16. November 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> in der erste Kurve war's mir irgendwie schon klar das es dich zerlegt


Sachma, du hast aber auch nichts zu tun, oder?
Achja, deine Sig sagt ja schon alles...

Und um sinnfreie Posts zu vermeiden, was vom Wochenende:




Solong


----------



## Schaaf (16. November 2009)

Signatur ist ein Insider 
Das Video an sich ist geil und die Umgebung erst recht. Besser der Herr?


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. November 2009)

MiLi schrieb:


> aktion im herbst
> 
> YouTube- Jesenski Frirajd



Is this the Slovenian Karst?


----------



## MiLi (17. November 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Is this the Slovenian Karst?



nein Papa. karst ist schon weit weg. ich lebe in karnten. 

hier kannst du ein bisschen von unser karnten trails sehen 

http://freekor.net/seven/index_en.html


----------



## ChristianS (17. November 2009)

Zesty leicht zweckentfremdet zum CC-Rennen in Bad Salzdetfurth.


----------



## maxxmaxx (17. November 2009)

Warst du erfolgreich?


----------



## Jockelmatz (17. November 2009)

@ChristianS:   Tolle Bildqualität!  Kompliment


----------



## ChristianS (18. November 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Warst du erfolgreich?



Naja irgendwo im hinteren Mittelfeld bin ich gelandet. Das Ziel war durchkommen und Spaß haben. Beides erreicht. 
Mit einem Hardtail wäre es bergauf mit Sicherheit einfacher gewesen, aber wenn man nur ein MTB im Stall stehen hat, dann hat man keine große Auswahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-68 (18. November 2009)

MiLi schrieb:


> aktion im herbst



RICHTIG geil! 

Speeeed und Flow 

Ich will auch so Trails


----------



## MiLi (18. November 2009)

RS-68 schrieb:


> RICHTIG geil!
> 
> Speeeed und Flow
> 
> Ich will auch so Trails



danke 

Slowenien ist ja nicht so weit weg


----------



## Levty (18. November 2009)

Haustrail, klick for big!


Ferg schrieb:


> ]



Achundja:
Hiermit habt ihr auch ein Bild von meinem endlich fertiggestellten Froggy mit den ZTR Flow Tubeless Laufrädern - die halten


----------



## hopfer (18. November 2009)

Das Bild ist dürftig aber gut 
warum nur 160mm vorne?


----------



## Levty (18. November 2009)

Mehr brauche ich nicht. Komme vom 0mm/130mm


----------



## maxxmaxx (19. November 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Naja irgendwo im hinteren Mittelfeld bin ich gelandet. Das Ziel war durchkommen und Spaß haben. Beides erreicht.
> Mit einem Hardtail wäre es bergauf mit Sicherheit einfacher gewesen, aber wenn man nur ein MTB im Stall stehen hat, dann hat man keine große Auswahl.



Lieber ein gutes Pferd im Stall als zwei schelchte


----------



## Rebell-78 (20. November 2009)

abo


----------



## Sumsemann (20. November 2009)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> abo



Zur Info:

Oben, über den ersten Beitrag auf jeder Seite findest du den Button "Themen Option" Da klicken und dann auf Thema abonieren... 

LG
Matthias


----------



## JENSeits (20. November 2009)

ich glaube er wollte sagen damit, das er es aboniert hat 

LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (25. November 2009)

ein sehr paar sehr seltene bilder von mir aufm bike, stehe sonst hinter der cam

Nosewheelie



manual



wallride in portes du soleil


----------



## clausi87 (1. Dezember 2009)

nico beim test der neuen bos

http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/artikel/741/video-bos-deville-test


----------



## infected_biker (2. Dezember 2009)

E.T testet die neue BOS Gabel mit seinem Spicy
http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1010608/bos-deville


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Dezember 2009)

Der kann ja gar nix!!!


----------



## infected_biker (3. Dezember 2009)




----------



## blackleaf (15. Dezember 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/530574

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/530573

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/530572

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/530571

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/530570


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackleaf (15. Dezember 2009)

seh nur ich die bilder nicht? warum sind nur die links zu sehen?


----------



## robser (25. Dezember 2009)

@blackleaf

Gefällt mir gut die Boxxer im Froggy!!!
Wie bist du mit der Boxxer zufrieden, harmoniert das gut mit dem Hinterbau (coil, nehm ich an?) Welche Boxxer hast du da, die Race?
Warum hast du die Boxxer drin und nicht ne Totem? Kann man damit noch Freeride Touren machen?

lg Robin


----------



## blackleaf (25. Dezember 2009)

@robser

das ist eine boxxer ride mit u-turn, 133 mm - 178mm, find die gabel einfach nur geil, die domain 302 schlägt sie um längen. ich bin auch ohne absenkfunktion im schwarzwald so gut wie jede rampe hoch, kein spass, aber wenn man lust auf pumpen hat, gehts;-) jetzt muss ich im nachhinein sagen, dass die absenkfunktion sehr angenehm ist, man spart definitv kraft. die gabel ist ruckzuck abgesenkt und eben so schnell auch wieder oben, kein krampf also. für mich eine traum tourenfreeridegabel! 
eine 888 ata im froggy würd ich gern mal fahren....


----------



## robser (26. Dezember 2009)

Das Froggy könnte ein guter DH Racer sein


----------



## Rebell-78 (26. Dezember 2009)

Ein Winter Zesty 











Holzbalken


----------



## mr-Lambo (27. Dezember 2009)

Auf dem "epischen Trail" in den Vogesen


----------



## Ergowolf (30. Dezember 2009)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


>






Was für einen Lenker fährste denn da (Marke und breite)???


----------



## EinStift (30. Dezember 2009)

Truvativ Holzfeller World Cup Lenker fährt er  700mm und glaub der mit 15mm Rise wenn ich mich nicht täusche


----------



## Levty (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab noch ein paar Bilder aus den Bergen:
Rauf:










Runter:













Hier gehts zum Bericht.

Edit:
Hab noch eins gefunden:


----------



## mkernbach (31. Dezember 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (31. Dezember 2009)

Hi Levty,

wieder mal super Bilder von Dir 
Das vorletzte Pic schaut echt hammermäßig aus 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Januar 2010)

Grande!!!!


----------



## Levty (1. Januar 2010)

Danke danke!
Die Fotos sind von Flo (www.downthehill.de), hier im Forum als [FW]Flo bekannt.

Dieses Jahr gibts mehr Touren mim grünen Bike


----------



## Bikedude001 (1. Januar 2010)

Hammer! Was zum träumen bei dem Schnuddelwetter.


----------



## JENSeits (9. Januar 2010)

Arbeitstier!


----------



## p.2-max (9. Januar 2010)

jawoll, das ist geil!!!


----------



## Waldschleicher (9. Januar 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Arbeitstier!



 Wirft natürlich eine Menge Fragen auf: Braucht man dafür wirklich 3 KB, stimmt die Reifenwahl, undwelchesinddasüberhaupt, ist das ohne absenkbare Federgabel machbar, hält der Rahmen solche Belastungen ab....?


----------



## L0cke (10. Januar 2010)

Kumpel fährt erstmalig ein richtiges fully, selber fährt er ein stahlhardtail, und für seinen ersten drifteinlagen hat er sich als nichtbiker gar nicht mal schlecht angestellt 





sry ist nur handypic


----------



## AgnostiC (12. Januar 2010)

MiLi schrieb:


> aktion im herbst
> 
> YouTube- Jesenski Frirajd



Geiles Video!

Würdest du mir verraten was das für Mucke ist Band/Titel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## infected_biker (12. Januar 2010)

mich würde auch intressieren wie das lied in deinem Video heisst Mili ????


----------



## MiLi (13. Januar 2010)

Danke 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvQlVKfSGe0"]YouTube- Rancid - New Orleans - New Song With Lyrics âââââ[/ame]


----------



## AgnostiC (13. Januar 2010)

Hah, wusst ich`s doch, dass mir das bekannt vorkommt. 

Wie kann das sein, dass es eine neue CD von Rancid gibt? Dachte die seien nicht mehr zusammen. Sind das noch Tim Armstrong und Lars Frederiksen?

Haben sich echt noch weiterentwickelt.

Fand "...and out come the wolves" und "Lets Go" schon genial und hab sie rauf und runter gehört. 

Geil, dass es jetzt wass neues gibt.

Vielen Dank MiLi!!!!


----------



## infected_biker (13. Januar 2010)

thx


----------



## MiLi (14. Januar 2010)

nichts zu danken 

Tim Armstrong, Lars Frederiksen und Matt Freeman sind noch die alte. neue ist nur schlagzeuger.

aber "...and out come the wolves" is noch das beste album von Rancid


----------



## L0cke (20. Januar 2010)

so, im rahmen unseres biken statt boxen projektes ein neues video, ist ab und an auch eines der beiden froggys die wir haben zu sehen 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4403/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (24. Januar 2010)

so da hier ja nicht viel los ist, checkt mal das:









ist schon bissl älter, aber denke das ist egal


----------



## L0cke (25. Januar 2010)

nach 10 stunden kopfarbeit und dann noch bissel bei freundin habe ich mich erstmal in der wg aufs froggy gesetzt und etwas die grenzen beim querfahren angetestet.
Aber nach 15 min bin ich rein, war zu windig und zu wenig klamotten an....


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Januar 2010)

Mit Krawatte??? Was´n bei euch im Wasser?


----------



## sessionbenchef (26. Januar 2010)

muahaha man wird sich  doch ma schick machen dürfen zum radeln 
find ich gut das er was fürs image der mtb'ler macht 
Daumen hoch !


----------



## L0cke (26. Januar 2010)

hehe, joar normal oder ,bin heim, garage auf,den helm auf gesetzt und handschuhe an und dann gings ein ründlein biken, extra noch hochlaufen und umziehn hät zu lange gedauert *g* , auserdem bin gerade am trauern, am wg standort iegt grad mal ca 7 cm schnee, daheim sind es viel mehr, und als wintersportbegeisteter....


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie hat das schon style...


----------



## L0cke (27. Januar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat das schon style...



aber nur irgendwie  , also normalerweiße geh ich so  net radeln, da zieh ich mich an wie der großteil der anderen biker auch  , nur bei alltagsdingen ab und an bissel anders...


----------



## L0cke (1. Februar 2010)

steinfrosch und sein reiter auf fast 3000hm im heimatland des froschherstellers




an dem tag wars saukalt, ohne protektoren wär ich da oben nen eiszapfen gewesen...


----------



## JENSeits (1. Februar 2010)

das sieht nach artgerechter bewegung aus, allerdings erst wenn dir vom fahrtwind kalt wird


----------



## MiLi (16. Februar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Februar 2010)

Geil gemacht!!!


----------



## L0cke (16. Februar 2010)

da hat wer mein Bild geklaut, sieht bei dir im ürbigen besser aus als meines


----------



## MiLi (17. Februar 2010)

danke Papa. ich bin aber nicht zufrieden, weil es zu wenig "panning" da ist. wenn schnee weg ist, dann mache ich das bild in bessere gebiet mit mehr "panning". 

ohne gorillapod ist das aber sehr schwerig zu machen.

L0che, zeigst bitte dein bild


----------



## L0cke (17. Februar 2010)

MiLi schrieb:


> L0che, zeigst bitte dein bild



kann ich nachher machen, hab allerdings nicht alle hier (hab die eine SDHC-Karte verlegt  ) , und so gut wie deines sind meine beim gestrigen Shooting bei weitem nicht geworden 

Hält dein Gorillapod , Kumpel seiner hat sich mehrmals zerlegt, hat mir daher etwas abgehalten davon auch einen Gorillapod zu kaufen...


----------



## MiLi (17. Februar 2010)

diese DealExtreme Gorillapod ist super und sehr gunstig http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13610

dises kann aber besser sein wegen beweglicher kopf http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2331

bis jetzt halt


----------



## L0cke (18. Februar 2010)

MiLi schrieb:


> diese DealExtreme Gorillapod ist super und sehr gunstig http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13610
> 
> dises kann aber besser sein wegen beweglicher kopf http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2331
> 
> bis jetzt halt



Hey Danke für den Tipp  , da werd ich mir doch  Beizeiten mal einen bestellen, wollt mir eh mal nen helle Leuchte da herholen.

erstes Bild von Froggy in Aktion, ist leider eines der schlechteren, hoffe ich find nachher bei Tageslicht noch die andere Speicherkarte wieder....

Cam war eine [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-Digitalkamera-Megapixel-Ultra-Weitwinkel-Bildstabilisator/dp/B001R4T1Z8"]Samsung WB500 Digitalkamera 2,7 Zoll schwarz: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto[/ame]


----------



## MiLi (19. Februar 2010)

nicht schlecht 

aber zu viel licht ist nicht gut fur "panning".


----------



## L0cke (19. Februar 2010)

panning?

Danke , aber sind lange nicht so gut wie deines .


----------



## Rebell-78 (20. Februar 2010)

Gibt es auch Bilder und Vids über artgerechter Froschhaltung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (20. Februar 2010)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Gibt es auch Bilder und Vids über artgerechter Froschhaltung?



relativ artgerechte von mir ja , dieses Jahr gibt es aber auf jeden Fall nen richtig artgerechtes "Froggy in use" Video 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/8915328"]Project Biken statt Boxen - Lockemedia on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## maxxmaxx (20. Februar 2010)

Nett, was hast du für ne Kamera in Willingen verwendet, war ne zeimlich wackelige Angelegenheit oder lag es an der Befestigung?


----------



## L0cke (20. Februar 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Nett, was hast du für ne Kamera in Willingen verwendet, war ne zeimlich wackelige Angelegenheit oder lag es an der Befestigung?



einmal lag es daran das ich nur ein 5 Euro Billigstativ mit drei Kabelbindern am Bremshebel festgemacht habe und zum anderen an der Digicam, die Samsung nv 24 HD war für so etwas einfach nicht gebaut  , nun haben wir aber ne GoPro HD für solche Späße


----------



## L0cke (24. Februar 2010)




----------



## clausi87 (24. Februar 2010)

schau an ein laubfrosch


----------



## p.2-max (24. Februar 2010)

hmm, da will man doch auch aufs rad, aber anstatt dessen, es regnet und der schnee verwandelt jetzt den boden in tiefen matsch... naja trotzdem, schöne bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (25. Februar 2010)

ich tröste dich p.2-max , vorgestern sah es bei mir auch noch ganz anders aus, an den Nordhängen liegt immer noch viel Schnee, wärend er anden Südhängen weitesgehenst verschwunden ist...


----------



## Bikedude001 (25. Februar 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4879


----------



## gaudesven (26. Februar 2010)




----------



## JansonJanson (26. Februar 2010)

gaudesven schrieb:


>



2 Fehler sind aufm Bild: ... 1. nicht in die Kamera schauen  2. Schwalbe Aufkleber auf der Gabel ...


----------



## gaudesven (26. Februar 2010)

dicker fetter schwalbe aufkleber dann aber hutchinson reifen jetzt is kein schwalbeaufkleber mehr drauf das in die kamera gucken is so ne sache die strecke geht nach der kurve diereckt dahin wo ich hingucke


----------



## gaudesven (26. Februar 2010)

wie siehts mit dem aus is aber bisschen verschwommen


----------



## clausi87 (26. Februar 2010)

Wie macht sich die 2010 888 bis jetzt? gehts wieder bergauf mit marzocchi?


----------



## gaudesven (26. Februar 2010)

clausi87 schrieb:


> Wie macht sich die 2010 888 bis jetzt? gehts wieder bergauf mit marzocchi?


 

meine 888 wc von 2010 is zwar noch net ganz eingefahren nur bissel auf der straße gefahren aber jetzt schon ein sehr gutes ansprechverhalten viel viel besser als die 888 rc3 von 2008/09

das auf dem bild da oben is noch meine schrott rc3 08/09


----------



## Bikedude001 (27. Februar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLZ8q_pcnMo"]YouTube- Provence shortcut.wmv[/ame]


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Februar 2010)

So mag ich´s! Ab und zu ein paar Sprünge wären geil, aber im Grunde sind das genau die Strecken, die ich super finde! Wo is´n das genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (3. März 2010)

Habe mal das erste und letzte Licht des Tages für ein paar Aufnahmen genutzt...


----------



## infected_biker (4. März 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> Habe mal das erste und letzte Licht des Tages für ein paar Aufnahmen genutzt...



Wo ist das Vid????


----------



## L0cke (4. März 2010)

ich habs wieder rausgemacht, kommt die Tage nen komplettes Video von zwei Tagen erster Testrides, das war ja nur erstmal ein Minivid welches ich in 5 Minuten geschnitten hatte vom ersten Tag....und viel Aktion war auch nicht drin und auch im neuen nicht, muss erstmal Sturm und Winterschäden beseitigen....


----------



## L0cke (5. März 2010)

zwar nicht das Video was schonmal drine war vor zwei Tagen, aber auch mimt Froggy


----------



## mr-Lambo (6. März 2010)

Cooler Trail da sind aber noch ein paar Drops mehr drin!


----------



## lugggas (6. März 2010)

endlich mal eine Kameraeinstellung, bei der man auch alles schön sieht


----------



## JENSeits (6. März 2010)

mit ner Gruppe und dann die Drops mitnehmen, macht bestimmt rieseig Spaß nur an der Straße z.B. sollten welche aufpassen


----------



## L0cke (8. März 2010)

irgendwie kann ich den Code nicht kopieren, also mach ichs so:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5050




mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Cooler Trail da sind aber noch ein paar Drops mehr drin!



Der Trail hat alleine schon 4 Einstiege die sich nach einer Weile treffen und selbst nachdem sich diese alle getroffen haben  gibts noch einige Lines die man fahren kann  , wenn alles den Frühjahrsputz erhalten habt gibts nochmal ein Video.

p.s. wo hast du denn Drops entdeckt, evtl kenn ich den noch nicht ^^



lugggas schrieb:


> endlich mal eine Kameraeinstellung, bei der man auch alles schön sieht



 , war das auf das vorangegangene Video bezogen?



JENSeits schrieb:


> mit ner Gruppe und dann die Drops mitnehmen, macht bestimmt rieseig Spaß nur an der Straße z.B. sollten welche aufpassen



hehe jop der macht mit mehreren echt Spaß  , wenn hier jemand aus dem Süden Deutschlands nach Willingen oder Winterberg kommt kann er ja mal kurz von der Autobahn runter kommen und bei uns vorbeischaun


----------



## JENSeits (8. März 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> wenn hier jemand aus dem Süden Deutschlands nach Willingen oder Winterberg kommt kann er ja mal kurz von der Autobahn runter kommen und bei uns vorbeischaun



verschieb das dingen in den norden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (10. März 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> , war das auf das vorangegangene Video bezogen?



nene, auf das aktuelle


----------



## L0cke (10. März 2010)

lugggas schrieb:


> nene, auf das aktuelle



glaub du missverstehst mich, hat man bei meinen vorherigen Video(s) keine so guten Perspektiven gehabt?


----------



## lugggas (10. März 2010)

puh, weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr. so wie beim neuen passt jedenfalls alles


----------



## L0cke (11. März 2010)

okay, ist ja eig auch egal, hat ja nun gestimmt 

ist zwar nur die Chickenline bei uns am Track, aber dafür mit Steinfrosch


----------



## S1las (15. März 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von der letzten Tour im schoenen Breisgau.
Haenge nur ein, zwei Bilder an, da ich nicht alles hier vollmuellen will. Die restlichen Bilder gibts im Album  :
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/27666















War insgesamt eine tolle Tour. Nur dieser Schnee koennte langsam mal weg


----------



## clausi87 (15. März 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD81geRGmwY&feature=related"]YouTube- Run de Nicolas Vouilloz sur le Mont Kenya - Urge Kenya[/ame]

hab ich gerad gefunden...ziegt nico beim urge race in afrika....und nen sehr intressanten zesty aufbau mit bos n´dee und stoy dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackleaf (15. März 2010)

@S1las: magst du mir per pm eventuell mitteilen wo der Trail zu finden ist?! Komme selber aus Freiburg, aber was ich auf den Bildern sehe kommt mir unbekannt vor. Vielleicht liegts ja auch an der Perspektive;-)


----------



## L0cke (16. März 2010)

heute haben wir/ich ein kleines Shooting veranstaltet, bin später dazugestoßen und bin auch noch ein bischen vor die Cam gekommen


----------



## L0cke (17. März 2010)




----------



## S1las (17. März 2010)

@ L0cke: Schoene Bilder :>

Ist das eine Platzangsthose, die du da traegst ;>?
Wenn ja, welches Modell. Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## dakapo (17. März 2010)

@s1las: schaut nach dieser hier aus.

@L0cke: schöne Fotos!


----------



## L0cke (17. März 2010)

S1las schrieb:


> @ L0cke: Schoene Bilder :>





dakapo schrieb:


> @L0cke: schöne Fotos!



thx euch beiden 




S1las schrieb:


> Ist das eine Platzangsthose, die du da traegst ;>?
> Wenn ja, welches Modell. Vielen Dank im Vorraus.





dakapo schrieb:


> @s1las: schaut nach dieser hier aus.



Jop, ist eine Platzangst, das Modell (Big Chick) wurde von dakapo auch schon richtig erkannt


----------



## S1las (18. März 2010)

dakapo schrieb:


> @s1las: schaut nach dieser hier aus.
> 
> @L0cke: schöne Fotos!


Danke! :>
Haha, sind schon gar keine mehr von den Platzangstshorts vorhanden . Muessen ja richtige Fetischteile sein


----------



## JENSeits (18. März 2010)

Platzangst ist generell sehr schnell vergriffen, weil die nur zu dritt sind 
 naja ok, mittlerweile is eine Frau fürs Büro dazugekommen


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. März 2010)

Hoffentlich kommt das Zeug von denen diese Woche. Ich hab keine Klamotten mehr. kein Witz. Letztes Jahr alles zerrockt.


----------



## L0cke (18. März 2010)

S1las schrieb:


> Danke! :>
> Haha, sind schon gar keine mehr von den Platzangstshorts vorhanden . Muessen ja richtige Fetischteile sein





JENSeits schrieb:


> Platzangst ist generell sehr schnell vergriffen, weil die nur zu dritt sind
> naja ok, mittlerweile is eine Frau fürs Büro dazugekommen





Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt das Zeug von denen diese Woche. Ich hab keine Klamotten mehr. kein Witz. Letztes Jahr alles zerrockt.



ich kann mal schaun, hab Verbindungen zu Platzangst, evtl bekomm ich da noch ne Big Check

@ Papa Midnight, was heißt zerrockt, die sind doch gegenüber vielen anderen Klamotten die es so fürs Biken gibt recht haltbar wenn ich meinen Kleiderschrank so angucke...dafür sind sie leider gut dick.
Die Platzangsthosen zieh ich zumeist nur im Winter, Herbst und Frühlung an, im Sommer trag ich zumeist Shortsn ausm HM , die sind recht luftig und halten auch recht gut und sind günstig, da kann man auch mal eher wechseln....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balfa_rider (19. März 2010)

trail-entjungferung mit meiner neuen stute.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5212/h


----------



## blackleaf (19. März 2010)

ziemlich geil, vor allem die strecke. und langsam bist du auch nicht gerade;-)


----------



## JENSeits (19. März 2010)

richtig gute strecke, sieht halbwegs geduldet aus  ?!


----------



## balfa_rider (19. März 2010)

trail ist nicht wirklich erlaubt, aber stören tut's auch niemanden. haben schon kleine rennen veranstaltet und zufälligerweise ist der forstwart reingelatscht. hat zwar ein bisschen gestänkert aber das wars.

wunderbare strecke für feierabendrunden.


----------



## L0cke (19. März 2010)

flottflott 


ein Foto vom Treppentrail, letztens hab ich dazu ja schon ein Video gepostet...


----------



## balfa_rider (21. März 2010)

während sich meine kumpels bei wunderbarem wetter in finale ligure mit rach atherton austoben konnten, musste ich mich mit dem beschissenen schweizer lokalwetter begnügen.
das kam dabei raus:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5251


----------



## L0cke (30. März 2010)

xkriegerx schrieb:


> während sich meine kumpels bei wunderbarem wetter in finale ligure mit rach atherton austoben konnten, musste ich mich mit dem beschissenen schweizer lokalwetter begnügen.
> das kam dabei raus:
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5251



schönes Bike und schöner Track


----------



## B3ppo (12. April 2010)

Saisonbeginn


----------



## p.2-max (12. April 2010)

wochenende wurde auch bei mir ordentlich gerockt, sa beerfelden und so wildbad, wobei wildbad verregnet, schneit, hagelt und sonne war. april halt. 
bilder aus beerfelden :









bilder von max, danke.

gruß max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balfa_rider (12. April 2010)

mal wieder..


----------



## volcom_94 (13. April 2010)

nur ein bisschen im wald geheizt.


----------



## bate23 (22. April 2010)

So na dann will ich mich auch mal hier präsentieren. 

08 / 2009 irgend wo im Wasser, ganz weit wech :-D

Achja, 510er 2008er X-Control.


----------



## L0cke (22. April 2010)

Foto von mir beim Radeln, diesmal kein Selbstauslöser, dafür aber ein blutiger Anfänger an einer auf Automatik gestellten 1k Euro  Spiegelreflex...


----------



## lugggas (22. April 2010)

sicher, dass es keine handycam war ^^


----------



## maxxmaxx (22. April 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (22. April 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> ein blutiger Anfänger an einer auf Automatik gestellten 1k Euro  Spiegelreflex...


Liegt eher nicht am Preis, sondern an dem groben Finger.

Damit die Sammlung vollständig ist, klatsche ich hier noch meine Bilder rein. Kein Anfänger und die Zahl vor dem "k" ist um einiges höher gewesen


----------



## Rotti84 (22. April 2010)

geile bilder @ levty


----------



## L0cke (22. April 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Liegt eher nicht am Preis, sondern an dem groben Finger.
> :



hast den Sinn wohl nicht verstanden 


Bilder von mir, mit einer 150 Euro Digicam via Selbstauslöser geschossen...


----------



## maxxmaxx (22. April 2010)

@ Levty: Hast du noch ne Cam aufm Helm? Wenn ja, welche?, die sieht wirklich winizig aus.


----------



## Levty (23. April 2010)

Ist nur die Halterung für die Lampe...  Bin ein Gegner von Videos, Fotos rocken mehr.


----------



## L0cke (25. April 2010)

hab nun die Bilder von Kumpel seinen ersten Versuchen mit Spiegelreflex (ist jemand anderes als der das unscharfe Foto da oben gemacht hat) unter leichter Anleitung von mir:

erstes Bild


----------



## infected_biker (25. April 2010)

als anfänger mit der Spiegelreflex ist es es ratsam automatik Funktionen zu benutzen


----------



## maxxmaxx (25. April 2010)

Ich würd deinem Kumpel mal sagen, dass er seine Kamera umtauschen soll, die kann irgendwie keine Fahrräder fotografieren.


----------



## L0cke (25. April 2010)

infected_biker schrieb:


> als anfänger mit der Spiegelreflex ist es es ratsam automatik Funktionen zu benutzen



naja, das Foto ist beim einstellen der Leitzahl des Blitzes entstanden  und Automatik kann man bei der genutzten Sony Alpha echt in die Tonne kloppen... (oder hab ich die Ironie übersehen)



maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Ich würd deinem Kumpel mal sagen, dass er seine Kamera umtauschen soll, die kann irgendwie keine Fahrräder fotografieren.



hab ich ihm auch schon gesagt, würd keine Sony mehr nehmen 



paar Fotos vom Vereinstrack bzw von den ersten Fotoversuchen des neu Spiegelreflexbesitzers




mein Lieblingsanlieger auf unserem Vereinstrack , und das obwohl er der kleinste von allen ist




leider hats da mit bem Blitz nicht ganz klappen wollen, innere Line in der 2 Sektion




so und nun geht es schön ne Runde biken , Kette rechts liebe Mitbiker


----------



## JENSeits (25. April 2010)

würde ich ja gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (27. April 2010)

so auch mal wieder ein beitrag von mir und meinem 920er


----------



## p.2-max (27. April 2010)

yeah das sieht mir doch nach thale aus, zieldouble oder???

sehr geil!


----------



## mtbdriver01 (28. April 2010)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/5048880"]Zesty 714 und einem 514 in action.[/ame]


Bilder:






haha:






Rosskopf trail:































Auch Schön 


Das wahr einem schönes Urlaub in 2009 mit dem LaPierres in das Schwarzwalt


----------



## hopfer (29. April 2010)

da lest es jemand mit seinem Zesty aber richtig krachen


----------



## Waldschleicher (29. April 2010)

Richtig schöne Bilder hier!


----------



## Br4ind34d (30. April 2010)

Wahrscheinlich werde ich jetzt wieder von einigen hier gelyncht, aber woher kriege ich die LAPIERRE MTB Klamotten ?

Mein letzter Stand war, dass die zur Zeit des letzten Winters nirgendwo mehr her zu bekommen waren. Naja.....aber anscheinend nciht mehr up2date....

Lasse mich gerne belehren  

cya Br4ind34d


----------



## L0cke (30. April 2010)

clausi87 schrieb:


> so auch mal wieder ein beitrag von mir und meinem 920er



sehr geil 



mtbdriver01 schrieb:


> Zesty 714 und einem 514 in action.



schicke Bilder, besonders das am HR durch die Pfütze gefällt  und das Video mag ich ebenfalls


----------



## Bikedude001 (1. Mai 2010)

Br4ind34d schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich werde ich jetzt wieder von einigen hier gelyncht, aber woher kriege ich die LAPIERRE MTB Klamotten ?
> 
> Mein letzter Stand war, dass die zur Zeit des letzten Winters nirgendwo mehr her zu bekommen waren. Naja.....aber anscheinend nciht mehr up2date....
> 
> ...



Die gibts noch, was brauchst du denn?


----------



## Speziazlizt (6. Mai 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (7. Mai 2010)

lässt sich irgendwie nicht anders einbetten: Lapierre DH in Aktion:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6273/h


----------



## lugggas (8. Mai 2010)

schön, schön...und wie fährt sichs? besonders natürlich im vergleich zum froggy:O


----------



## L0cke (8. Mai 2010)

ich will noch keinen wirklichen Vergleich anstellen, da die Federelemente am 720er DH sehr straff waren für mich und der Trail nicht dem entspricht was ich sonst fahre, aber ich hab mich auf dem Rad wohlgefühlt und kann sagen das 951 war trotz perfekt passenden Fahrwerk nicht so schön zu fahren, war irgendwie nervös.


----------



## Richi2511 (9. Mai 2010)

*Hier mal paar Pics von unserer gestrigen Vogesen Tour...*


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Mai 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

Mein Froggy im Park...hat sich gut bewährt.


----------



## L0cke (15. Mai 2010)

chillige Abschlussrunde in Willingen auf der Freeride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaudesven (30. Mai 2010)

Beerfelden:


----------



## balfa_rider (30. Mai 2010)

letztes we austoben in bischofsmais


----------



## lugggas (30. Mai 2010)




----------



## p.2-max (31. Mai 2010)

von willingen am sa.


----------



## clausi87 (9. Juni 2010)

erste tests mit der neunen cam und meinem spicy


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Juni 2010)

sieht nice aus ... aber nen Stativ für die Cam wäre von Vorteil 

ich mag Videos wo man das Fahrwerk arbeiten sieht


----------



## maxxmaxx (10. Juni 2010)

@ clausi87: Hast du die standartmäßige Feder in der Van drin?


----------



## clausi87 (10. Juni 2010)

@MAXXMAXX is keine van is ne float. macht ihren job eg ganz gut. muss nur schnell und verblockt genug sein. die feinfühligste is se nicht .überleg schon auf bos deville oder rs lyrik dh umzubasteln


----------



## maxxmaxx (10. Juni 2010)

Ach ja; ich hab vergessen, dass bei den 2010er Bikes die Float verbaut wird


----------



## Dirt06 (11. Juni 2010)

Auch wenns nix weltbegewegendes ist, möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

In der Seele tuts doch ein wenig weh, da das bike momentan leider nicht einsatzbereit ist, und wir das tollste Wetter haben...

Naja, Shit happens!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCCqfyRuDRc"]YouTube- Quality test - Youtube Settings[/nomedia]












Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. Juni 2010)

@Dirt06: Für deine Bikekünste in der engen Gasse sollte man dir noch nachträglich was hinter die Löffel geben. Da braucht man sich über die zunehmenden Schwierigkeiten mit Trailfahrverboten und dem schlechten Image nicht zu wundern.
Stell dich mal irgendwo hin und lass deinen Kumpel im Manual auf dich zurollen.
Mann, Mann, wenn ich so was sehe könnt ich.


----------



## Bikedude001 (11. Juni 2010)

Dirt06 schrieb:


> Auch wenns nix weltbegewegendes ist, möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
> 
> In der Seele tuts doch ein wenig weh, da das bike momentan leider nicht einsatzbereit ist, und wir das tollste Wetter haben...
> 
> ...



Schöner Rollwheelie!
Die 2 alten Herrschaften an denen du vorbeigerollt bist, werden
mit Sicherheit nicht so begeistert davon gewesen sein.


----------



## Dirt06 (11. Juni 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> @Dirt06: Für deine Bikekünste in der engen Gasse sollte man dir noch nachträglich was hinter die Löffel geben. Da braucht man sich über die zunehmenden Schwierigkeiten mit Trailfahrverboten und dem schlechten Image nicht zu wundern.
> Stell dich mal irgendwo hin und lass deinen Kumpel im Manual auf dich zurollen.
> Mann, Mann, wenn ich so was sehe könnt ich.



Wenn diese 2 älteren Herren nicht mein Großvater und dessen Bekannter gewesen wäre, dann hätte ich deine Aufregung noch verstanden.

Da ich ziehmlich oft rauß und runtergefahren bin, wussten die beiden bescheid.Und im Nachinein waren die 2 doch sehr begeistert 

Zumal wohne ich in dieser "Gasse" , wozu ich sagen kann dass dort keinerlei Gefahr von Fußgängern ausgeht.

Falls ich einige Leute damit verärgert haben sollte, entschuldige ich mich hiermit offiziell 

Als Wiedergutmachung noch 2 ältere Fotos aus dem Bikepark

Ride on


----------



## Bikedude001 (20. Juni 2010)

Haben heute ein bischen gefilmt... 
Der Frosch wollte hüpfen .

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7271


----------



## zwente (21. Juni 2010)

sag mir mal es nexte mal bescheid wenn du aufn h berg fährst.... ich häng mich dann dran!


----------



## gaudesven (21. Juni 2010)




----------



## p.2-max (21. Juni 2010)

mal zwei helmcam videos von mir.


----------



## maxxmaxx (24. Juni 2010)

Hier ein paar Fotos aus Winterberg. Da kann man mit Sicherheit noch bessere Fotos machen, vor allem aufm Nortshore und Fun Ride, aber wir wollten die Kamera nicht so weit mitschleppen.


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Juni 2010)

War das gestern?

Hatten wir uns nicht am Roadgap kurz unterhalten.

War der mit dem Demo und dem 516er zu Hause.

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (24. Juni 2010)

Jop


----------



## schnubbi81 (27. Juni 2010)

beerfelden


----------



## gaudesven (27. Juni 2010)

da war ich auch schon aber wo is denn die fette kurve?


----------



## schnubbi81 (27. Juni 2010)

gaudesven schrieb:


> da war ich auch schon aber wo is denn die fette kurve?



die hat sich nach 3-4 angsbremsungen so rausgefahren 

is relativ neu, ganz unten hinter dem "verpflegungshaeuschen"


----------



## zonuk (7. Juli 2010)

wenig action....aber ein LP


----------



## maxxmaxx (12. Juli 2010)

Hier ein paar Bilder aus Leogang, eigtl. wieder nur Anlieger und Wallride -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (13. Juli 2010)

Video hab ich jetzt auch zusammengeschnibbelt, allerdings fehlt das Ende. Ich hoffe, dass es trotzdem gefällt.

Gruß Max


----------



## MiLi (14. Juli 2010)

Garda


----------



## gaudesven (14. Juli 2010)

kommt gut die 66


----------



## MiLi (14. Juli 2010)

gaudesven schrieb:


> kommt gut die 66



und mit ETA sind noch besser


----------



## Downhillalex02 (16. Juli 2010)

ach der Gardasee bin ab morgen auch dort aber ohne mein Froggy 

biste auch schon den 601er gefahren ??


----------



## MiLi (16. Juli 2010)

ja, aber nicht vom gipfel. ungefahr vom 1200 hohenmeter. 601 ist brutal 

hier ein clip von 601 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pNY6PpnhsE"]YouTube- BDB - MONTE ALTISSIMO DI NAGO  - DISCESA DAL SENTERO 601[/nomedia]


----------



## B3ppo (21. Juli 2010)

Froggy in Action beim Portes du Soleil Urlaub


----------



## p.2-max (21. Juli 2010)

da bin ich auch bald, den gap mach ich auch wieder chatel dahinten die ecke ist geilo!!!


----------



## Levty (23. Juli 2010)

Bäääm, nur ein Vorgeschmack:


----------



## Levty (23. Juli 2010)

Und ein Poserbild gleich hinterher:





Und zwar an diesem Berg:










31xx m.
Fotos: OZM, Dave, Klot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Juli 2010)

genial!!


----------



## lugggas (24. Juli 2010)

suuuper geil, wo ist das denn?


----------



## Levty (24. Juli 2010)

Im Egadin. Leider gibts da keinen Lift 

Das auch:


----------



## Bikedude001 (1. August 2010)

Warn heute im Park... Der Dude und sein Frosch ...


----------



## Ultroon (2. August 2010)

Sali Pascal,

geile Bilder, echt fett. Wo war das? In Lac Blanc?


----------



## Bikedude001 (2. August 2010)

Jep, das war in Lac Blanc . Grüße


----------



## JansonJanson (3. August 2010)

wie tricky ist denn das RoadGap ? Anfahrt ?


----------



## Bikedude001 (3. August 2010)

Anfahrt ist gut, einfach aus der Kurve rollen, ein-zweimal treten und dann passts.
Tricky ? Geht einfach gerade runter !


----------



## Levty (3. August 2010)

Nur der Anlieger danach macht am Anfang Bedenken, aber wenn man einmal durch ist, gar kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (4. August 2010)

Mit der Lapierre Team Jacke:









Irgendwann wurds zu warm:









			
				Fotograf schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht leider wieder einfacher aus als es ist. Der Weg geht an der rechten, unteren Bildecke weiter. In gerader Fahrtrichtung fällt der Hang recht steil ab. Levty muss daher auf der Stufe direkt einlenken.



Alle Fotos von "Dave".
Spotter: el Signor

Nachtrag:


----------



## en_masse (4. August 2010)

Einfach nur geile Bilder!!!


----------



## Waldschleicher (4. August 2010)

Krasses Pferd (öhm, Frosch)!


----------



## whigger (4. August 2010)

Das sind aber mal richtig geile Bilder! Sieht ganz klar bissel krasser aus als auf dem KS


----------



## Streckenchef (5. August 2010)

die Aktion war da zwar schon vorbei, aber LaPierre...



​


----------



## Levty (5. August 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Sieht ganz klar bissel krasser aus als auf dem KS


Ja, leider haben wir sowas nicht vor der Tür. Nur 50hm von unserem Berg eignen sich zum Üben 

Weiter gehts:
Hochschleppen:




Hochgeschleppt:




Geparkt:




Runtergehts:




Noch von nem anderen Berg: (Suchbild!)




Noch ein Suchbild:
Und ein wenig primitives Abfahren querfeldein - es ist in Wirklichkeit viel schwieriger als man es sich vorstellt 



(Das Bild wurde vom gegenüberliegenden Gipfel gemacht, und da hat selbst unser Teleobjektiv versagt  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeYankee (6. August 2010)

Aha, 
der Herr Breckel war auch dabei!


----------



## Levty (6. August 2010)

Leider nur der ältere...


----------



## MikeYankee (6. August 2010)

Tja, und jetzt hockt er auf dem Klippeneck und kann wegen dem sch...Wetter nicht fliegen, wäre er mal lieber biken gegangen.


----------



## lugggas (8. August 2010)

levty:

die hütte da oben kommt mir bekannt vor. wo ist das denn?


----------



## Fantoum (9. August 2010)

Sam Blenkinsop mit Froggy und Nicolas Vouilloz mit Spicy bei der Megavalanche 2010: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/148449/


----------



## L0cke (18. August 2010)




----------



## placeboworld80 (19. August 2010)

Fantoum schrieb:


> Sam Blenkinsop mit Froggy und Nicolas Vouilloz mit Spicy bei der Megavalanche 2010: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/148449/



Vouilloz ist ein aufgebohrtes Zesty Carbon gefahren


----------



## MiLi (21. August 2010)

...auch mit Froggy


----------



## whigger (21. August 2010)

Ich hab es gerade versucht bis zum Ende anzusehen, aber die Musik ist so abgrundtief hässlich, dass ich vorher ausmachen musste....

Aber verdammt schnell der Typ!

Ich versuchs morgen mal ohne Ton


----------



## gebirgsradler (21. August 2010)

Die Burschen haben was drauf !!

Die Trails schauen absolut verlockend aus, wo ist den das genau in Slowenien ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Welli (21. August 2010)

Hier mal ein Bild von einem Hot-Spot auf meinem Home-Trail rund um Tübingen: Ein 2 m Drop mit dem Froggy über ein Wurzelfeld in sehr steilem Gelände. Foto ist zwar von schlechter Qualität, aber ihr könnt euch trotzdem vorstellen, daß dies unendlich Spaß macht und das Froggy wie geschaffen ist für solche Sachen. Und es muss nicht immer in den Alpen sein...


----------



## MiLi (21. August 2010)

gebirgsradler schrieb:


> Die Burschen haben was drauf !!
> 
> Die Trails schauen absolut verlockend aus, wo ist den das genau in Slowenien ?



Kärnten


----------



## L0cke (27. August 2010)

Video vom Froggy beim radln am Hometrail abends im Matsch, ist leider zwischendruch bissel dunkel, geht aber mehr um den neuen Sprung am Ende, der in  etwa der Mitte unserer Vereinsstrecke ist...


----------



## Dirt06 (7. September 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> Video vom Froggy beim radln am Hometrail abends im Matsch, ist leider zwischendruch bissel dunkel, geht aber mehr um den neuen Sprung am Ende, der in  etwa der Mitte unserer Vereinsstrecke ist...





Ohja ... das ist doch SEHR dunkel  .
Aber dennoch ne schöne Strecke. Die würde mich auch mal reizen.

Im April haben wir mal unsere Helmcam getestet. Kamerakind Tobi in Aufnahmefahrt.
Das ist dabei raußgekommen

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_g0qp5G7_js"]YouTube- Bikesession Boppard - Singletrails (Camtest)[/nomedia]


Greetz Dennis


----------



## maggse (27. September 2010)

Kleiner Test der Allroundfähigkeiten des Spicy 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P72fBsKLNN8"]YouTube        - Lapierre Spicy uphill[/nomedia]






Lg,
maggse


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (4. Oktober 2010)

Sooooo... . Nach ca. einem Jahr leben vom reinen Wunschdenken, mal ein Lapierre zu fahren (noch am sparen ^^), haben ein Freund und ich letztes Wochenende mal ne kleine Ausfahrt gemacht. Ich hab mir vom nächsten LP-Händler über das Wochenende ein 2008er 514er Zesty geben lassen und damit haben wir uns mal probiert. 

Möchte noch hinzufügen, dass der Freund und ich noch absolute Anfänger auf diesem Gebiet sind 





























Und nun noch ein paar Bilder 







_Das kommt davon ^^_












_SplASH_












_So muss ein Biker am Ende eines Tages ausschauen XD_

Hoffe, dass war jetzt nicht bisschen viel für den Anfang


----------



## Ergowolf (5. Oktober 2010)

Welli schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von einem Hot-Spot auf meinem Home-Trail rund um Tübingen: Ein 2 m Drop mit dem Froggy über ein Wurzelfeld in sehr steilem Gelände. Foto ist zwar von schlechter Qualität, aber ihr könnt euch trotzdem vorstellen, daß dies unendlich Spaß macht und das Froggy wie geschaffen ist für solche Sachen. Und es muss nicht immer in den Alpen sein...



RESPEKT

Klasse Dynamik!!!!!

Da muss ich doch mal hier im Balinger Raum schauen ob es da nichts vergleichbares hat

Wolfgang


----------



## Downhillalex02 (7. Oktober 2010)

sorry! aber ich find die Videos total langweilig !


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (8. Oktober 2010)

Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> sorry! aber ich find die Videos total langweilig !


    Sorry dafür, aber ixh hab doch geschriwben,dass wir noch absolute Anfänger auf dem Gebiet sind. Hätte gern mal deine ersten "Schritte" gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Welli (8. Oktober 2010)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Sorry dafür, aber ixh hab doch geschriwben,dass wir noch absolute Anfänger auf dem Gebiet sind. Hätte gern mal deine ersten "Schritte" gesehen...



Hey, macht einfach weiter so.  Man merkt, dass Euch der Bike-Virus befallen und wohl so schnell nicht mehr loslassen wird. Willkommen im Club!Und Ihr werdet erstaunt sein, wie schnell ihr Fortschritte macht. Also lasst Euch nicht davon abhalten, Bilder und Videos hier einzustellen. Dafür gibts diese Rubriken schließlich. Wenn ich Double-Backflips etc sehen will schaue ich NWD. Und wenn einer der Pro's die Bilder und Videos hier im Forum von manchen Anderen, die sich für unübertrefflich halten, entdecken, werden sie auch nur müde lächeln.
Also alles eine Frage der Perspektive. Hauptsache, wir haben Fun am Biken.


----------



## Janne4ever (10. Oktober 2010)

Was aus Lac Blanc, unteranderem mit Froggy. 
Keine Hammeraction, war eher zum Cam testen.

Janne

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/14790368"]http://www.vimeo.com/14790368[/ame]


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. Oktober 2010)

Da war ja ganz schön was los.
Ich liebe diesen Park ! 
Müssen jetzt wieder ein halbes Jahr warten .

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7271


----------



## TheMicha (11. Oktober 2010)

Bilderflut aus Finale Ligure...


----------



## Streckenchef (11. Oktober 2010)

schicke Fotos Herr Bike und Vereinkollege..


----------



## L0cke (12. Oktober 2010)

Nach langem Warten ist es nun fertig, das Lapierre and Friends Meeting @ Willingen 2010 könnt ihr alle nun anschaun, hoffe es gefällt euch , über Feedback würde ich mich freuen und über "gefällt mir"-Klicks noch mehr , also , fleißig klicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ultroon (12. Oktober 2010)

Cooles Vid. Beim nächsten Meeting bin ich definitiv dabei.


----------



## balfa_rider (13. Oktober 2010)

die letzten aufnahmen, bevor die petra in die tonne geklopft wurde


----------



## freeride_bogl (14. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Bikedude001 (2. November 2010)

Noch ein kurzer Zusammenschnitt von diesem Jahr...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4G6RIkwYKGs"]YouTube        - Hometrails Saarland[/nomedia]http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9943


----------



## JENSeits (2. November 2010)

ausm anderen thread zitiert  :



Lumpenköter schrieb:


>


----------



## Downhillalex02 (2. November 2010)

sie kann auch gleich mal mein bike so putzen


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. November 2010)

WEHE die packt mein Froggy an!!! Nur weil die toll aussieht darf die noch lange nicht alles....


----------



## JENSeits (3. November 2010)

meins dürfte sie aber putzen, nach Einweisung ... sehr hübsche Frau!


----------



## hopfer (3. November 2010)

Bei mir müsste sie nicht putzen die darf auch so vorbeischauen ;-)


----------



## Norman. (8. November 2010)

So, nach all den vielen Fröschchenbildern mal wieder ein DH:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackleaf (19. November 2010)

Was besseres ist bei der letzten Session nicht rausgekommen...


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. November 2010)

Was besseres muss es doch auch gar nicht geben. Sieht nach Spaß aus


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. November 2010)

blackleaf schrieb:


> Was besseres ist bei der letzten Session nicht rausgekommen...


Nur noch mit der linken Hand ein bisschen Laub aufwirbeln.


----------



## L0cke (23. November 2010)

so, ich habe auch mal was neues ;-)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10359


----------



## maggse (24. November 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> so, ich habe auch mal was neues ;-)
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10359



Gut gefahren, gratuliere 

Im ersten Lauf in Lance-Armstrong-Manier das Feld aufgerollt. Du hast dir die Kraft gut eingeteilt, oder einfach mehr als die anderen 
Im zweiten ein bisschen Pech wegen dem Sturz und weg waren sie. Was für Übersetzung fahrst du da eigentlich?

Lg,
maggse


----------



## L0cke (25. November 2010)

dankedanke  , meine Strategie sich in der ersten Kurve zurückzuhalten ist soweit aufgegangen, auch wenn im zweiten Run der Sturz mich auch etwas betroffen hat bin ich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden.
Nächstes Jahr bin ich mit einem leichteren Bike,natürlich auf Lapierre, wieder am Start, mal schaun was dann drin ist, hab dann auch mal Zeit zu trainieren, denn das Training ist dieses Jahr leider total flach gefallen .

Übersetzung habe ich damals beim Enduroride wie auch heute noch 36 zu 34-11, werde ich aber demnächst auf 38/24 zu 28-11 umrüsten.


noch ein kleines,älteres Pic


----------



## L0cke (3. Dezember 2010)

Schneefroschvideo mit Locke und Klicks


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Dezember 2010)

Schöne Video! Danach mußte nur mit ca. 100 Grad duschen und alles ist wieder gut


----------



## L0cke (4. Dezember 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Schöne Video! Danach mußte nur mit ca. 100 Grad duschen und alles ist wieder gut



rofl , hab eher kalt geduscht, war gut geschwitzt nach der Ausfahrt, war bissel warm angezogen  (das meine ich ernst)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## en_masse (5. Dezember 2010)

Geiles Vid und mal wieder sehr geile Mukke.
Gefällt mir echt immer gut die Combo bei deinen Vids!


----------



## Asha'man (5. Dezember 2010)

Kurze Hose bei dem Wetter mit Knie-/Schienbeinschoner finde ich sogar recht angenehm. Aber die Fussgänger wundern sich schon und schütteln den Kopf. 
Mein Localspot ist 5 min. von zuhause und wenn ich da 1-2h fahre dann meistens mit kurzer Hose und Schonern. Warm genug und getestet bis -10°C. Längere Touren fahre ich dann allerdings schon mit langer Hose.

@Locke: Danke für die Info. Muss mir nochmal überlegen, ob ich nicht auch auf so ein Teil spare.


----------



## L0cke (5. Dezember 2010)

en_masse schrieb:


> Geiles Vid und mal wieder sehr geile Mukke.
> Gefällt mir echt immer gut die Combo bei deinen Vids!




danke 



Asha'man schrieb:


> Kurze Hose bei dem Wetter mit Knie-/Schienbeinschoner finde ich sogar recht angenehm. Aber die Fussgänger wundern sich schon und schütteln den Kopf.
> Mein Localspot ist 5 min. von zuhause und wenn ich da 1-2h fahre dann meistens mit kurzer Hose und Schonern. Warm genug und getestet bis -10°C. Längere Touren fahre ich dann allerdings schon mit langer Hose.



hehe jop, nur obenrumm sollte es gut warm sein, also auch Hals, hab auch noch so eine Art Unterhose drunter die knapp über die Knie geht, aber ich denke die nächste Zeit werd ich etwas langes anziehn, mittlerweile ist der Schnee doch bissel hoch und die Füße wollen trocken bleiben... 



Asha'man schrieb:


> @Locke: Danke für die Info. Muss mir nochmal überlegen, ob ich nicht auch auf so ein Teil spare.



kein Ding, ich kauf mir bald noch eine zweite, nächstes Jahr gehts dann richtig los, hab auch nen riesen Haufen an Spielereien gebaut für die Go Pro,überlege mir auch noch ein Adope Paket zu kaufen um in manchen Dingen etwas mehr Spielruam zu haben, Stichwort, Titeleinblendungen etc... ich dürft gespannt sein


----------



## L0cke (22. Dezember 2010)

So, es ist kalt, es ist dunkel und es liegt Schnee, im Sommer war dies anders, so auch in Portes du Soleil, und wie einen heißen Tee aus der Thermoskanne gibt es nun für euch ein Video von meiner Truppe aus Portes du Soleil, damit es euch wärmer wird.
Natürlich war auch mein Froggy dabei und ist einige male im Bild zu sehen 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10833


----------



## L0cke (9. Januar 2011)

nicht von mir, und mit langem Intro, aber dafür mit einem LP


----------



## Norman. (9. Januar 2011)

coole sau!!! (der hund)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zearom (9. Januar 2011)

Jo, der wahre Star des Films ist ja wohl der Hund 

(Ich hätte nur etwas die Befürchtung den kleinen quirligen Freund aus versehen zu überfahren )


----------



## Norman. (9. Januar 2011)

Ohnja... wenn der vor mir läuft und auf einmal anhält!


----------



## Downhillalex02 (9. Januar 2011)

hehe 

sollte ich auch mal mit meinem probieren , der ist aber leider zu faul 
chillt lieber auf`m sessel


----------



## Norman. (9. Januar 2011)

Mit Fernbedienung vorm Fernseher???


----------



## Downhillalex02 (9. Januar 2011)

naja ohne fernbedienung aber er schaut gerne Fernsehen  
und interessiert sich auch sehr für meine radsachen , besonders für meine Oakley, die er zerfressen hat


----------



## Norman. (9. Januar 2011)

Mit unseren Katzen isses Ähnlich... Handschuhe sind gute Beute!!!


----------



## Downhillalex02 (9. Januar 2011)

jaja aber was willste machen


----------



## Norman. (9. Januar 2011)

Eben^^ Machen lassen


----------



## Downhillalex02 (9. Januar 2011)

joo


----------



## JENSeits (10. Januar 2011)

aus anderen thread geklaut:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zearom (10. Januar 2011)

Irgendwie find ich die Duschköpfe ziemlich interessant... Wollte ja sowieso im Sommer mal das Bad renovieren...


----------



## blackleaf (10. Januar 2011)

Genau, die Duschlöpfe sind mir auch sofort ins Auge gestochen;-) Vielleicht auch...


----------



## Welli (10. Januar 2011)

...nur Schade, dass man die Nippel nicht richtig sieht. Ich meine natürlich die der Speichen, was denn sonst


----------



## balfa_rider (12. Januar 2011)

Für was willst du jetzt die Speichennippel genau sehen? Da erkennt man doch eh nix?


----------



## Zearom (12. Januar 2011)

xkriegerx schrieb:


> Für was willst du jetzt die Speichennippel genau sehen? Da erkennt man doch eh nix?



nene, er wollte nur sehen ob um die Nippel herum Messing, Silber oder eventuell was höherwertiges ist.


----------



## balfa_rider (12. Januar 2011)

Silbernippel, krass. Die sind bestimmt noch weicher als welche aus Alu? 

Dann Finger davon lassen.


----------



## L0cke (18. Januar 2011)

*[email protected]*


----------



## lukiluk (20. Januar 2011)

und? findest du sie nicht?^^


----------



## JENSeits (15. Februar 2011)

So hier die Nachreiche von Sonntag:














Im Album gibt es eine weitere Auswahl. Klick mich.

LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (23. Februar 2011)

schöne Fotos 

kleiner Codectest und mein Froggy im Drift, man beachte den höchstmodernen Lenker 660mm breit und 50mm Rise


----------



## S1las (24. Februar 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> schöne Fotos
> 
> kleiner Codectest und mein Froggy im Drift, man beachte den höchstmodernen Lenker 660mm breit und 50mm Rise



Auf Touren möchte ich meinen Lenker mit Rise nicht mehr missen


----------



## Feldstecher (24. Februar 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> schöne Fotos
> 
> kleiner Codectest und mein Froggy im Drift, man beachte den höchstmodernen Lenker 660mm breit und 50mm Rise



geiles Video


----------



## Asha'man (24. Februar 2011)

Erste Versuche mit der GoPro und sehr mittelmässig geschnitten (es war mein erstes Mal)! 

Aber immerhin nen Froggy unterm Hintern:


----------



## L0cke (24. Februar 2011)

S1las schrieb:


> Auf Touren möchte ich meinen Lenker mit Rise nicht mehr missen



ich hab ja nichts gegen Rise, werd ich am neuen FR-Ht auch wieder haben weil es besser für Touren und tricksen ist, aber DAS hier ist echt zu schmal und zu hoch für das was ich mit dem Froggy fahre, bei meiner Körperform und Vorlieben.




Feldstecher schrieb:


> geiles Video



danke 



Asha'man schrieb:


> Erste Versuche mit der GoPro und sehr mittelmässig geschnitten (es war mein erstes Mal)!
> 
> Aber immerhin nen Froggy unterm Hintern:



also mir gefällt es  , die Stelle mit der zu breiten Shore hat mich echt zum schmunzeln gebracht, dein Kumpel sollte Wallride fahren,aber lieber eher rein und dann passend in die Kurve legen,ist bei dem Teil besser, als steil und hoch.
Wie man sieht geht bei dem Teil sonst nicht so gut


----------



## Asha'man (3. März 2011)

Und nochmal Filthytrails:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillalex02 (3. März 2011)

hehe das ab 3:21 find ich persönlich am geilsten 

nene echt schönes video , vorallem die Mucke Life Cycles !


----------



## L0cke (6. März 2011)

So, gestern war ich (unter anderem) mit Soso79 unterwegs: den ersten Teil unserer Ausfahrt, welche aus Trails mit einigen Modifikationen bestand, haben wir gefilmt (dazu wird die Tage noch ein Video kommen) beim zweiten Teil haben wir den Ort gewechselt und sind 20km weiter nach F-Berg gefahren und haben dort auf der FR/DH-Strecke die letzten 1,5 Stunden vor der totalen Dunkelheit verbracht und einige Fotos geschossen:






wie so oft ist ohne Lift erstmal schieben angesagt...



 


aber nach dem Schieben kann es losgehn...

















schon schön nach 4 Monaten wieder am Radl zu sein .

zum Schluss noch eine "Landestudie"












ich sage tschüs, hoffe die Bilder gefallen euch, wollte sie nicht erst posten wenn alle im Büro sitzen  ^^


----------



## JENSeits (6. März 2011)

Schön zusehen!


----------



## L0cke (6. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Schön zusehen!



danke, und nun muss deine K18 schnell raus , da musste wer die Runde gestern mit V-Brake fahren, bzw. wir haben das Radl kammeradschaftlich ab und an auch mal getragen...


----------



## JENSeits (6. März 2011)

Ahaaa da geht sie also hin .. ist echt nen komischer Verkauf gewesen 
Klein ist die Welt ..


----------



## Asha'man (8. März 2011)

Nett.


----------



## Levty (9. März 2011)

Kleiner Schnappschuss vom WE. 
Ich finde es hat immer einen größeren Reiz auf unbekannten Trails schnell während der Fahrt Sprungsegmente zu entdecken und DANN erst zu überlegen, wo und wie man landet


----------



## Norman. (9. März 2011)

Und man sich den Hals bricht
So ein Unfug! Da Brauch nur mal schnell ein etwas höherer Abgrund o.ä. kommen und es heißt Adé


----------



## Asha'man (9. März 2011)

Da liegen auch ordentliche Klötze rum. Da möchte man nicht mit dem Vorderrad einschlagen. Ich schau mir auch alle größeren und vor allem unübersichtlichen Sprünge vorher an.


----------



## Norman. (9. März 2011)

Vor allem weißt du NIE, ob nicht irgendjemand etwas über den Weg gespannt hat! Ich laufe auch bekannte Trails vor dem Fahren immer erst ab, um sicherzugehen, dass da nichts gespannt ist. Es gab schon des öfteren Schwerverletzte wegen gespannten Drähten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (10. März 2011)

Danke für die Belehrung. 
Jeden das seine .


----------



## Levty (12. März 2011)

Grad beim Durchstöbern gefunden. In Vorfreude auf den (alpinen) Sommer...





...und dann hoch hinaus


----------



## Norman. (12. März 2011)

Geiler Drop to Death


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. März 2011)

Norman. schrieb:


> Geiler Drop to Death



Als 360 für die Rampage 2025


----------



## Norman. (13. März 2011)

Die Zeit wird's Zeigen


----------



## lukiluk (18. März 2011)

hier ein kleines video vom nico und seinem custom froggy ;-)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/186109


----------



## xcbiker88 (18. März 2011)

froggy? also ich seh da nur ein zesty carbon mit fox 36
http://www.primussports.com/spip.php?breve300


----------



## lukiluk (18. März 2011)

hmmm da hast du wohl recht... hätt ich mir nicht gedacht das er sowas mit einem zesty fährt oO..


----------



## Freizeit-biker (18. März 2011)

Der kann halt fahren. 
Bzw. die Herren Werkfahrer brauchen ja keine Rücksicht auf das Material zu nehmen. Hauptsache die Ziellinie ist schnell erreicht. Danach kann man ja alles tauschen. 

Wobei ich selbst mit einem Downhiller die Abfahrt mit 90 km/h hinunter fahren möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukiluk (18. März 2011)

jo das stimmt natürlich!

90km/h mit nem zesty offraod is halt schon nicht ganz normal - mit dem Lenkwinkel und Radstand stell ich mir das nicht so lustig vor...

edit: seh grad das das zesty nur ein ° steileren lenkwinkel hat als das froggy... Oo


----------



## clausi87 (20. März 2011)

mal was von mir und meinem spicy


----------



## JENSeits (20. März 2011)

Tolle Bilder!

Ich habe auch noch einen kleinen GoProSchnappschuss:


----------



## Norman. (20. März 2011)

lukiluk schrieb:


> hmmm da hast du wohl recht... hätt ich mir nicht gedacht das er sowas mit einem zesty fährt oO..



Er ist eben nicht von dieser Welt


----------



## JENSeits (20. März 2011)

so ist das 

ich trau mich auch mal vorsichtig mit einem kleinen Teil eines Trails.
Bitte auf 720p schauen - sonst macht es nicht viel Sinn.







Chest-Mount muss ich das nächste mal fester (Luftabschnüren) ziehen oder mir etwas anderes einfallen lassen. Perspektive taugt mir.


----------



## lukiluk (20. März 2011)

Was ist denn das für ein Vorbau? Wieviel Rise? Welche länge?

Danke!

Ah ja-nettes Video nur ein bisschen zu kurz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (20. März 2011)

Das ist der Normale der von Lapierre bei XL-Rahmen verbaut wird.
Vielleicht kann dir da ein Händler mehr sagen? Ich meine er ist 80mm lang und viel Rise hat er nicht.
Danke.


----------



## lukiluk (20. März 2011)

Ah ok danke...


----------



## JENSeits (20. März 2011)

Kein Thema.


----------



## L0cke (29. März 2011)

tut euch HD an


----------



## Norman. (30. März 2011)




----------



## dh-noob (1. April 2011)




----------



## L0cke (2. April 2011)

schöne Bilder, wenn auch er Kontrast irgendwie etwas zu hoch ist


----------



## Norman. (25. April 2011)

Hey schlaft nicht ein! Die Saison hat doch angefangen!!!


----------



## JENSeits (25. April 2011)

Ok, dann poste ich mal 2 kleine Ausschnitte .... Qualität sowie Quantität sind nicht auffindbar^^


----------



## kenRockwell (25. April 2011)

Tim S. 2009 Good Time


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (27. April 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/5758464?ab"]Freeride-Garmisch on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## JENSeits (17. Mai 2011)

leider mit Wasserzeichen und einbetten kann ich es auch nicht. Wird somit aber der gebotenen "Action" gerecht 

http://www.oypo.de/pixxer.asp?id=5131A3686370140799FF


----------



## Tobi L. (31. Mai 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Fuffy (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

seit knappen 4 Wochen bin ich beim Zweitrad von einem Scott Ransom auf ein Spicy 516 umgestiegen und bin derzeit am feinjustieren des Set Ups.
Bisher bin ich sehr froh über meine Entscheidung das Scott zu veräußern und zu den Franzosen zu wechseln 
Jetzt muß nur noch das Ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers optimiert werden und dem Sommer steht nichts mehr im Wege.

Anbei mal ein Video vom ersten Traileinsatz im Schwarzwald:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13850

Ich freue mich auf Austausch mit Euch, Tipps und dem ein oder anderen Ausritt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## 3ride (18. Juni 2011)

Diese Woche mit meinem DH920 in Wagrain:






Greez
3ride


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (19. Juni 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Freeride-Garmisch on Vimeo




Wart ihr mit Klickies unterwegs?


----------



## 3ride (22. Juni 2011)

Noch ein verspätetes Foto vom Eröffnungswochenende in Leogang im Mai:




(Foto: DB)


Greez
3ride


----------



## heizer1979 (22. Juni 2011)

Fuffy schrieb:


> Jetzt muß nur noch das Ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers optimiert werden


ist das ne fox talas 120-160mm gabel an deinem bike? bin schon mehrere wochen am einstellen. 100 pro stimmts aber immer noch nicht.
du hast ca. die gleichen maße wie ich. erklär mal bitte kurz deine einstellungen ( psi / lockout / low speed ) hast du unterhalb der gabel auch was geändert? 
grüße


----------



## JENSeits (23. Juni 2011)

So neues Bild mit ein wenig mehr Action 
Leider immer noch keine gute Qualität  Ich brauch wieder nen Knipser!
Allerdings sind die "guten" Ecke überall verstreut ...







LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuffy (23. Juni 2011)

Hy heizer,

ich habe eine 36 Talas R an dem Lapierre. Fahre sie aktuell mit 65 psi ca. 4,5 bar und einem Rebound im mittleren Bereich, d.h. von 15 Klicks ca. 8-9. Hängt aber auch von der Strecke ab. Low und Highspeed Einstellmöglichkeit ist nicht vorhanden und gibts ur an der RC2.
Grüße


----------



## hergie (23. Juni 2011)

@ Jens

Hat dein Rahmen nichtmal im Bikemarkt gestanden?!


----------



## JENSeits (23. Juni 2011)

Jap da steht Er auch noch  
Ich schaue Einfach was mir die Leute so zahlen würden.
Ich träume ja von Nomad oder helius am  



hergie schrieb:


> @ Jens
> 
> Hat dein Rahmen nichtmal im Bikemarkt gestanden?!


----------



## heizer1979 (24. Juni 2011)

thx für die info @fuffy


----------



## JENSeits (24. Juni 2011)

So ich nochmal mit einem schnellen Edit von Winterberg. Mehr steht in der Beschreibung 



Wenns euch zuviel von mir wird dann sagt bitte Bescheid!


----------



## maggse (24. Juni 2011)

Sauber 

Musik, Cam?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (25. Juni 2011)

Breaking Benjamin - Follow me

Go Pro HD Hero


----------



## Bikedude001 (6. Juli 2011)

Neulich in porte du soleil middm DH920


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juli 2011)

schöner Shot!
Ich finde es schade das hier trotz angefangener Saison so wenig los ist 

noch ne Kleinigkeit von mir:


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (13. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> schöner Shot!
> Ich finde es schade das hier trotz angefangener Saison so wenig los ist
> 
> noch ne Kleinigkeit von mir:




Hey, supi Video 

Besonders das Speedy-Stück bei etwa 2:34 gefällt mir 


*Auf nächstes Jahr hoff*


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juli 2011)

Dankesehr.
Ja das kleine Stück ist doch gar nicht so schlecht geworden, seitdem der harvester die 3 kicker überfahren hat ...


----------



## Highsider (20. Juli 2011)

action:


----------



## toranoxx (20. Juli 2011)

Der geht ja mal mächtig steil! Ganz geiles Video!


----------



## merino (16. August 2011)

Morgen liebe Gemeinde,
habe ich gerade gefunden. Keine Ahnung, ob es jemand schon verlinkt hat. Viel Spaß!
http://player.vimeo.com/video/26964019?title=0&byline=0&portrait=0"


----------



## Asha'man (17. August 2011)

Was ist denn das für ein Rad? Ist das das Alu Dirt? Fahren kann er!


----------



## merino (17. August 2011)

Ich glaube, dass es ein Froggy ist. War auch in einer der letzten Freeride was über ihn drin und da hat er ein Froggy gefahren. 
Ja, ich wäre mehr als zufrieden, wenn ich so fahren könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surprise11 (17. August 2011)

Hallo
Eindeutig! Spicy 516 2011
Tja das Rad an sich hätte ich auch......... aber der Rest....
Mfg


----------



## Asha'man (17. August 2011)

Oh...wenn man mal genau hin guckt ist das ziemlich eindeutig ein Spicy. Wer hat denn die dämliche Frage gestellt?


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. August 2011)

Servus!

hier ist u.a. auch mein spicy im Einsatz 

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/27756870"]Enduro Freeride SÃ¼d Tirol 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MightyMike (8. September 2011)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MightyMike (8. September 2011)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MightyMike (8. September 2011)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## JENSeits (8. September 2011)

Fotos gefallen mir!


----------



## MightyMike (8. September 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Fotos gefallen mir!



Danke Jens


----------



## surprise11 (9. September 2011)

Kann nur sagen  - coole Fotos  - cooles Bike!
Wie bist mit dem Rad zufrieden?
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lock3 (14. September 2011)

noch ein bissel "Aktion"


----------



## MightyMike (14. September 2011)

surprise11 schrieb:


> Kann nur sagen  - coole Fotos  - cooles Bike!
> Wie bist mit dem Rad zufrieden?
> Mfg



Hi, mit dem Rad bin ich sehr zufrieden bis auf vielleicht Lackqualität und ein mysteriöses Knacken was von irgendwo kommt und keine Sau weisst woher.


----------



## Lock3 (14. September 2011)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Hi, mit dem Rad bin ich sehr zufrieden bis auf vielleicht Lackqualität und ein mysteriöses Knacken was von irgendwo kommt und keine Sau weisst woher.



schonmal Dämpfer ausgebaut und nen anderen reingehangen, weil aus der Ecke kommt auch gerne mal ein Geräusch...


----------



## rootspeed (14. September 2011)

Hi, bei mir warens die Kurbeln. Einmal abmontiert, etwas gefettet und wieder montiert -> Ruhe...

Vielleicht hilfts.

Grüße


----------



## MightyMike (14. September 2011)

danke für die Tipps, werde beim schlechtem Wetter wieder nachforschen. Es hört sich aber an als hätte man ein Steinchen im Reifen und man würde über ne Asphaltstrasse fahren und das Steinchen macht dann Knack-Knack. Diese Geräusche sind aber da auch wenn ich nicht trete und wenn der Dämpfer auch ruhig ist. Steinchen ist aber keins da und beim fahren über Waldboden hört mans auch.


----------



## spümco (14. September 2011)

Schau mal nach der Schraube vom Hauptlager, die lockert sich gern etwas und dann knacken die Lager in der Schale.
War bei mir der Grund für´s Knacken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (21. September 2011)

spümco schrieb:


> Schau mal nach der Schraube vom Hauptlager, die lockert sich gern etwas und dann knacken die Lager in der Schale.
> War bei mir der Grund für´s Knacken...


 
Jep. Das ist meistens der "Knackpunkt" .


----------



## JENSeits (27. September 2011)

Ich brauch jetzt endlich mal gute Fotos! Nur Videos nerven ja schon fast ... 

Achso, wie man es nicht macht:


----------



## Gap. (1. Oktober 2011)

Hier ist auch nen Lapierre zu sehen


----------



## Lock3 (1. Oktober 2011)

sauber! sind morgen eigentlich  Lapierrefahrer/in(en) in Willingen unterwegs?


----------



## dh-noob (3. Oktober 2011)

EDIT: Ich weiß nicht was ihr meint  Sorry war verpeilt!


----------



## Lock3 (3. Oktober 2011)

fail?...


----------



## zwente (3. Oktober 2011)

Lock3 schrieb:


> fail?...


 
was hast denn? die Geschwindigkeit haut ein doch schier vom Hocker


----------



## Lock3 (3. Oktober 2011)

jap, vor allem der Typ ist so schnell, dass man ihn gar nicht mehr sieht, könnte aber auch ein anderer Trick sein,ne idee?


----------



## dh-noob (3. Oktober 2011)

problem behoben - sorry, sollte das hirn mal einschalten


----------



## maggse (4. Oktober 2011)

Hab auch mal wieder was neues vom Üben im technischen Gelände:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggse (8. Oktober 2011)

Neulich ...


----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2011)

Heute bei 6°C im Wald gewesen - fängt der Winter schon an? 




Mehr in meinem Album.

Danke an Laura fürs fotografieren!

LG Jens


----------



## tdn8 (12. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Asha'man (13. Oktober 2011)

@tdn8: Boah!


----------



## JENSeits (16. Oktober 2011)

Hab noch eins, rechts gibts die LP-Beteiligung


----------



## Lock3 (17. Oktober 2011)

schick,ich habe mich gleich mal aus LW daran vergriffen 8auch wenn ich es irgendwie fail finde was ich da gedreht habe)...


----------



## JENSeits (17. Oktober 2011)

Ist ok soweit 
Was hast du denn versucht zu erreichen?


----------



## MightyMike (25. Oktober 2011)

Mit meinem Spicy in Winterberg:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWklshLst4w"]End of season 2011 Winterberg      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MightyMike (30. Oktober 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (5. November 2011)

Hier mein altes 2009er Zesty:


----------



## Norman. (5. November 2011)

Letztes Wochenende in Wildbad:


----------



## hergie (5. November 2011)

Mein 2009er Zesty auf qualitativ besten Bildern


----------



## Lock3 (5. November 2011)

irgendwoher kommt mir der Trail im letzen  Bild bekannt vor,kommt man da vom Berg oben dann um eine 180° Kurve rum (dieman sehr gerne auch umsetzen kann), durch nen kleines Wurzelfeld?



JENSeits schrieb:


> Ist ok soweit
> Was hast du denn versucht zu erreichen?



weiß ich leider auch nemmer,gefälltmir jedenfalls nicht was ich da produziert habe 



Spicy in Aktion  (nicht von mir)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUfUshe6B_o"]Fahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tipps      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## hergie (6. November 2011)

Lock3 schrieb:


> irgendwoher kommt mir der Trail im letzen  Bild bekannt vor,kommt man da vom Berg oben dann um eine 180° Kurve rum (dieman sehr gerne auch umsetzen kann), durch nen kleines Wurzelfeld?



180 grad sind es nicht ganz, aber ja du hast recht.

Hier sieht man den Trail zwischen 1.35 - 1.50 und nochmal 2.24 - 2.43.


----------



## JENSeits (6. November 2011)

Lock3 schrieb:


> weiß ich leider auch nemmer,gefälltmir jedenfalls nicht was ich da produziert habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (18. November 2011)

Nabend!

Mich hat nochmal die Lust gepackt und ich habe schnell etwas in 15 Minuten zusammen geschnippelt .. Vielleicht gefällts dem ein oder anderem ja?

Bitte hier klicken - Danke!


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (20. November 2011)

Was für HDR-Effekte 

Ne, mal ernsthaft: Der Sonne entgegen kommt richtig gut (daher gefällt mir besonders der Anfang ). Und gibs zu: bei 02:45 bist du doch abgestiegen oder?  War das an nem Steinbruch? Sieht auf jeden fall richtig nice aus!

Gehörte der eine Buschgucker im Video mit zu dir?



Edit: Mit was für ner Cam unterwegs? Und mit nem 316er Spicy?


----------



## JENSeits (20. November 2011)

Servus!

HDR? Wo siehst du denn die? 
Ja der Sonne entgegen ist auch fahrerisch echt schön! 

Abgestiegen? Nein danke! Du siehst doch das mein Fuß aufm Pedal bleibt und das kann man doch gut im Stand ausbalancieren. Leider stecke ich da mitm Vorderrad an einem Knubbel im Draht fest und komme nicht mitm Lenker rum. Achso, zugegeben, der rechte Ellenbogen hängt am Baum 
 Ja das ist ein Steinbruch, erst vor kurzem habe ich den Trail entdeckt. Ich wusste gar nicht das in unserem kleinen Wald noch Trails existieren die ich nicht kenne!

Ja der Maurice hat den Ast weggehalten, der ragte sonst komplett in die "Fahrspur".

Ich habe da die GoProHD Hero Wide benutzt, die kommt jetzt aber auf Garantie zum Händler und ich bekomme ne Neue, vllt hole ich dann gleich eine andere. Ja ist mein 316er Spicy von 09. Leider kommt der Steilheitsgrad im Video nicht so rüber 


LG Jens


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (20. November 2011)

Das mit dem Baum mitten auf der Strecke erinnert mich stark an eine diesjährige Radltour mit nem Kumpel.

Wir beide (ich auf nem geliehenen Zesty 514 2009) einen Waldweg runtergerauscht (ich vorweg). Regelmäßig kamen wir an Streckenstellen vorbei, wo große Baumsämme ÜBER der Strecke lagen (also eher halb schwebten, so dass man noch drunter durch passt). Beim letzten Baumstamm passte dann auch wieder alles von mir und dem Radl durch - bis auf den doch recht hohen Reiserucksack hintendran . Zum Glück hatte ich vorher bisschen gebremst. 

Ich hab da wirklich festgesteckt (Ruclsack hielt mich - im Stand nicht umgekippt und auch sonst gabs kein Weiterkommen). Freund musste dann von hinten nachhelfen XD

Leider leider hatten wir auf der mehrtägigen Tour keine Cam mit. Hätten eigentlich die von meinem Bruder bekommen können, aber der war zu der Zeit meines Erachtens noch aufdem Rückweg von Jugoslavien (mit dem Rad natürlich ^^). Später erfuhr ich, dass er doch schon einen Tag vor unserer Abreise daheim angekommen war -.-.

Naja, trotzdem "Epic Moment"


----------



## JENSeits (20. November 2011)




----------



## MightyMike (21. November 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/32414128"]http://vimeo.com/32414128[/ame]

Hier was vom letzten Wochenende


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (21. November 2011)

Ich stelle mir das grad lustig vor als Wanderer duch den Wald zu laufen und dann gerassel gepaart mit solchen Schreien zu hören XD

Nicht böse gemeint, ich selbst bin beim Biken auch recht extrovertiertveranlagt 

Was war denn überhaupt bei 03:17?
Massenzusammenstoß?

Und in welchem Park war das - mal interessenhalber?


----------



## MightyMike (21. November 2011)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir das grad lustig vor als Wanderer duch den Wald zu laufen und dann gerassel gepaart mit solchen Schreien zu hören XD
> 
> Nicht böse gemeint, ich selbst bin beim Biken auch recht extrovertiertveranlagt
> 
> ...



Hallo,

danke, dass du es lustig findest. Es war gestern in Warsteiner Bikepark Kallenhardt so wie es am Anfang in dem Videotitel steht. Bei 3:17 war ich zu schnell und habe es nicht geschafft wegen dem reichlich vorhandenem Laub die Kurve zu kriegen und dem Baum auszuweichen. Und meine Verfolger auch nicht, so hat sich eine Kette von im Laub liegenden Bikern entwickelt


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (21. November 2011)

MightyMike schrieb:


> [...] so hat sich eine Kette von im Laub liegenden Bikern entwickelt



Ah, ok ^^. Hat sich irgendwer verletzt? 

Mich würde generell mal interessieren wie Protektoren so zu schützen wissen (wenn man weiß, wie man richtig "fällt")


----------



## MightyMike (21. November 2011)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Ah, ok ^^. Hat sich irgendwer verletzt?
> 
> Mich würde generell mal interessieren wie Protektoren so zu schützen wissen (wenn man weiß, wie man richtig "fällt")



Alle sind heile nach Hause gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## en_masse (11. Dezember 2011)

Mal was von mir aus Bad Wildbad. Hat mir freundlicherweise ein Fotograf der am Streckenrand stand zugemailt.


----------



## Freedom-Rider (21. Dezember 2011)

gleich mal heut spontan den Neuschnee ausgenutzt und nen Snowride aufn Homespot gestartet

Foto: Bogl
Fahrer: ich


----------



## rider1970 (23. Dezember 2011)

Freedom-Rider schrieb:


> gleich mal heut spontan den Neuschnee ausgenutzt und nen Snowride aufn Homespot gestartet
> 
> Foto: Bogl
> Fahrer: ich



Wow,geiles Bild-super die Winterstimmung eingefangen


----------



## JENSeits (26. Dezember 2011)

*Frohe Weihnachten allen miteinander! 
*

Klick mich für Video-Grüße!


----------



## MightyMike (26. Dezember 2011)

http://video.mpora.com/watch/EBWaOv9ci/


----------



## surprise11 (31. Dezember 2011)

@MightyMike
 Wie groß bist du bzw dein Spicy
Mfg


----------



## MightyMike (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich 172cm und Spicy ist M


----------



## surprise11 (2. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Infos - übrigens coole videos


----------



## neo-bahamuth (3. Januar 2012)

MightyMike schrieb:


> http://video.mpora.com/watch/EBWaOv9ci/



Gwynt Y Ddraig Black Dragon Cider mit 6,5%. Die Jungs haben Geschmack! 

Hab ebenfalls ein Spicy daheim und das Zeug im Kühlschrank. Aber sowas trinkt man doch net aus einer Bong.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyMike (8. Januar 2012)

So macht man Backflip mit Spicy (zweite Videohälfte) 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZMCt08aZEE"]Pierre Edouard Ferry: Random Riding      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MightyMike (8. Januar 2012)

Hier Spicy Action

http://www.zapiks.fr/pef-in-the-woodz.html


----------



## Bikedude001 (17. Januar 2012)

Letztens im Wald middm Spicegirl...


----------



## MightyMike (17. Januar 2012)

Sehr schön


----------



## surprise11 (18. Januar 2012)

Spicy Vid
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ty6OxJ7kTo&feature=endscreen&NR=1"]TRAILER-DVD_Vouilloz.mov      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MightyMike (22. Januar 2012)

wir waren gestern in Willingen bischen touren im Schnee :-D

[ame="http://vimeo.com/35437937"]http://vimeo.com/35437937[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lock3 (1. Februar 2012)

bleiben wir in Fotoform mal in Willingen, etwas Altes von mir:  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1053492


----------



## hergie (1. Februar 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Letztens im Wald middm Spicegirl...



Hey bikedude, 

soweit ich das sehen kann trägst du eine normale Sehbrille unter der Goggle, welches Modell ist das?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Bikedude001 (1. Februar 2012)

Das ist ne ganz normale, kleine Sehbrille und ne IXS Goggle drüber. Musst bei der Auswahl der Sehbrille schauen, dass die nicht so breit baut also keine 80s Pornobrille möglich .


----------



## hergie (1. Februar 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Das ist ne ganz normale, kleine Sehbrille und ne IXS Goggle drüber. Musst bei der Auswahl der Sehbrille schauen, dass die nicht so breit baut also keine 80s Pornobrille möglich .



 Danke. 

Meinte eigentlich nur die Goggle; aber in der allmorgendlichen, koffeinverlustigen Verwirrtheit lässt sich das aus meinem obigen Post nicht rauslesen... 

Sehbrille fürs Biken ist eine kleine, rahmenlose, die passte bisher eigentlich immer in meine Oakley L-Frames.


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (1. Februar 2012)

MightyMike schrieb:


> wir waren gestern in Willingen bischen touren im Schnee :-D



Gutes Video, auch wenn es sich des öfteren wie an einem Bahnübergang anhört 

Btw.: Was hast´n du für diese Tour als Vorder/Hinterreifen verwendet?


----------



## MightyMike (1. Februar 2012)

Eine Gummi-Königin RubberQueen


----------



## JENSeits (9. Februar 2012)

Soo ich habe mich doch noch zu einem Recut der 2011er Saison entscheiden können. 
Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob ich an den "Erfolg" von "Christmas Delivery" anknüpfen kann 

Klick mich zum Video! 

LG JENSeits-Production


----------



## merino (4. März 2012)

Leider leider nicht ich und jetzt.
Gerade bei pinkbike gefunden. Sehr schöne Landschaft, wäre jetzt ein Traum dort zu fahren. Ist wohl ein Spicy und ein Fremdprodukt.
Werde gleich auch mit meinem Fremdprodukt loslegen.

Ein schönes W-Ende

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/244639'


----------



## JENSeits (25. März 2012)




----------



## mistertom52070 (27. März 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (20. April 2012)

letzens in Frongreisch.....


----------



## surprise11 (20. April 2012)

Sehr colles Pic!


----------



## JENSeits (13. Mai 2012)

bisher mein Größter Satz  Sieht da ein wenig kleiner aus


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (15. Mai 2012)

Top !


----------



## JENSeits (15. Mai 2012)

hier auch frisch in bewegten Bildern:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21056/h


----------



## dh-noob (15. Mai 2012)

An Bord eines Lapierre DH-720 Pendbox in Beerfelden


----------



## rider1970 (15. Mai 2012)

@Jens:Respekt
Wo ist das?


----------



## JENSeits (15. Mai 2012)

Danke 
Kreis Minden Lübbecke


----------



## JENSeits (28. Mai 2012)

Mitfahrgelegenheit beim Speci Enduro in Winterberg 2012

Klicken & ich wünsche viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ultroon (29. Mai 2012)




----------



## Bikedude001 (30. Mai 2012)

Nochn Äktschnbild aus Barr.....


----------



## Bikedude001 (30. Mai 2012)

Und nochn Video aus Beerfelden on Lapierre DH.....
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vdlM2aAGw8"]Beerfelden Bikepark 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## JENSeits (11. Juni 2012)

gefahren aufm Spicy: 

Happy-Kadaver in Braunlage


----------



## rider1970 (11. Juni 2012)

Sehr schön Jens,trotz der schwierigen Bedingungen-Respekt


----------



## JENSeits (11. Juni 2012)

Dankesehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lock3 (18. Juni 2012)

Froggy quer in Willingen


----------



## Norman. (24. Juni 2012)

Hab heute mal den neuen Brustgurt ausprobiert^^...... Naja^^ Muss ich nächstes mal anders machen^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmNdan3rmuU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Lock3 (24. Juni 2012)

matschefahrt in Willingen heute


----------



## Norman. (24. Juni 2012)

Legga 
Ist das die neue UltraLight-GoPro an deim Helm?


----------



## MightyMike (24. Juni 2012)

ich glaube wir haben uns heute in Willingen begrüßt


----------



## Lock3 (25. Juni 2012)

Norman. schrieb:


> Hab heute mal den neuen Brustgurt ausprobiert^^...... Naja^^ Muss ich nächstes mal anders machen^^
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmNdan3rmuU&feature=youtu.be



:S, da hilft nur Go Pro um 180° in der Querachse zu drehen und dann gut weit nach oben zu stellen...



Norman. schrieb:


> Legga
> Ist das die neue UltraLight-GoPro an deim Helm?



ja es war hammer, habe heute auch meinen Rekord auf der Freeride unterboten, trotz dicker Reifen und strömenden Regen unter 3 Minuten! 
Die DH lief auch echt gut, nächstes mal nomma bewusst ein paar Stellen anschauen und dann wohl auch fahren, Gefühl und Speed haben schonmal gepasst, ich fühle mich bereit! 

p.s.jap ist sie 



MightyMike schrieb:


> ich glaube wir haben uns heute in Willingen begrüßt



haben wir, warst du das auf dem silber-orangen Canyon?


----------



## MightyMike (25. Juni 2012)

Lock3 schrieb:


> :S, da hilft nur Go Pro um 180° in der Querachse zu drehen und dann gut weit nach oben zu stellen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



japp war ich, ich habe noch 2 lapierres deswegen ist mit dein froggy aufgefallen.


----------



## Lock3 (26. Juni 2012)

so Willingenaktion und neue persönliche Bestzeit auf der Freeride im strömenden Regen und Wind (man beachte den Busch neben dem einem Table)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21949/h



MightyMike schrieb:


> japp war ich, ich habe noch 2 lapierres deswegen ist mit dein froggy aufgefallen.



es kann sein das du mir vor die Fotolinse gelaufen bist daher frage ich


----------



## JENSeits (15. August 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Die kleine Sommerpause ist beendet und ab Heute gibts jeden Tag 3 neue Fotos!
Bei positiver Resonanz könnte es auch mehr werden 
Neugierig? Dann folgt mir auf Facebook! 








Liebe Grüße und eine schöne Woche
Jens


----------



## mistertom52070 (17. August 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Die kleine Sommerpause ist beendet und ab Heute gibts jeden Tag 3 neue Fotos!
> Bei positiver Resonanz könnte es auch mehr werden
> ...



Ich will Dir aber nicht auf :kotz: Facebook :kotz: folgen, daher bin ich ja auf MTB_news.de!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (17. August 2012)

das bleibt dir überlassen 
Auf Wunsch kann ich die Bilder auch hier posten, falls euch das nicht stört 

LG Jens


----------



## mistertom52070 (17. August 2012)

Ja ich wünsch mir das


----------



## JENSeits (17. August 2012)

Dann hol ich das hier mal nach, Achtung sind schon ein paar. Ich poste hier dann immer am Abend die 3 des Tages, in Ordnung? 

*#2   push it*




*#3   little corner*




*#4 Fundstück*




*#5 anti-style*




*#6 speed*





und da wir jetzt quasi Wochenende haben, wünsche ich euch viel

*#7 Flow*





bei allen gilt: click for big 

falls euch ein Foto gefällt, klickt doch bitte "gefällt mir" 

LG Jens


----------



## JENSeits (17. August 2012)

der Rest von Heut:


*#8 going down*




*#9 surfing? no! impact!*


----------



## MightyMike (18. August 2012)

Gefällt aber alles unscharf


----------



## JENSeits (18. August 2012)

Leider ja, ich bin allerdings zufrieden. Es sind ihre ersten Actionfotos, dann im Wald, Standardobjektiv drauf. Dafür passts ganz gut finde ich  Ich stelle gern die Originale zur Verfügung, falls du in der Bearbeitung noch etwas rausholen könntest.


----------



## JENSeits (18. August 2012)

Tagespost:

*#10 prejump*




*#11 Trails & surfing <3*




*#12 go fast!*





LG Jens


----------



## MightyMike (18. August 2012)

Oder wir treffen uns mal und ich knipse


----------



## JENSeits (18. August 2012)

geht auch, machen wir per FB aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (19. August 2012)

gestern auf die schnelle mit handy:


----------



## JENSeits (20. August 2012)

Habe endlich wieder etwas beizusteuern 

Tipp: in HD schauen 

Viel Spaß bveim schauen!
LG Jens


----------



## MightyMike (20. August 2012)

Geiles Video


----------



## JENSeits (20. August 2012)

Danke.
Später Bildernachtrag:

*#13 into the corner*




*#14 yihaa! *




*#15 knapp daneben ist auch vorbei*




*#16 nature*




*#17 stone bridge*




Ich hoffe das war nicht zuviel


----------



## lukiluk (21. August 2012)

von mir auch mal ein paar fotos mitm froggy... war beim 24h DH rennen im Bikepark Semmering (österreich):


----------



## JENSeits (21. August 2012)

*#18 over the roots*




*#19 sideways again*





So,das letzte Bild der kleinen Serie.
Wie hats euch gefallen? Was ist euer Favorit?
Ich bin gespannt! 

Wenns euch gefallen hat, freue ich mich sehr übers liken meiner Seite!

*#20 lovely ambiance*



click for big, da gibts auch die restlichen Bilder


LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (19. September 2012)

If you like it, like it


----------



## Christian-Karl (24. September 2012)

Tolles Video


----------



## JENSeits (25. September 2012)

Dankesehr


----------



## Christian-Karl (26. September 2012)

Die Socken sind überigens aller erste Sahne...

Hab ich auch


----------



## flametop (5. Oktober 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> If you like it, like it



gute bilder, aber wozu braucht man bei diesen flachen wegen ein spicy? wäre da ein cc-hardtail nicht angemessener?


----------



## JENSeits (6. Oktober 2012)

Danke. Das Rad muss bei mir auch im Bikepark bestehen. Klar wäre hier im Mittelgebrige ein Zesty wesentlich angebrachter, aber wie gesagt, das Radl muss für alles herhalten. Anfangs waren die 160mm schon nicht verkehrt als Sicherheitsreserve, mittlerweile brauch ich die nicht mehr.


----------



## nf2 (21. Oktober 2012)

Beim Finallauf des Saar-Mosel-Gravity-Cups am Hoxberg:

Bikedude001 on fire :


----------



## zwente (21. Oktober 2012)

nice - der geht ordentlich weit um die Corner!!!


----------



## nf2 (21. Oktober 2012)

Hi Sven,

noch en bissl weitere line um den corner :


----------



## Bikedude001 (23. Oktober 2012)

Danke nf2 für die Bilder.
Hier ist nochn altes Video von der gleichen Strecke mit dem Cornerjump.
Hatte damals noch ein Froggy.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4G6RIkwYKGs"]Hometrails Saarland - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feldstecher (23. Oktober 2012)

bissl Lapierre  

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/283359/


----------



## JENSeits (9. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal mein Jahresrückblick. http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/25645
Wenns euch Spaß gemacht hat zuzuschauen, würde ich mich über ein Like freuen 

LG Jens


----------



## Vincy (16. Mai 2013)

Hier ein toller Werbeclip mit NV und Sram MTB Wheels 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rP7VWieNsCM#!


----------



## JENSeits (8. Juli 2013)

Das wird wohl vorerst das letzte Action-Bild vom Spicy werden. Samstag kommt die Ablösung ins Haus.
Das Bild wurde geschossen bei einem kleinen Spaßrennen .... danke an Hannes fürs Foto!






Fahrer: www.facebook.com/JENSeitsProduction
Foto: www.facebook.com/JohannesHerdenPhotography


LG Jens


----------



## rider1970 (13. Juli 2013)

Schönes Bild Jens

Was kommt als nächstes,wenn ich fragen darf


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juli 2013)

Danke!

ICB 02


----------



## rider1970 (14. Juli 2013)

Gute Wahl,bin´s in Willingen probegefahren,sehr angenehme Geo


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. August 2013)

Neues Video vom Spicy...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVGiizhTPj8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## kraZey (24. Oktober 2015)

Zählt das auch als "Action"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (16. November 2015)




----------

